# 2000 big bear 400 accelerating problem .



## ChiefSam92 (Mar 3, 2020)

Ok so all I have done to my bike is added a uni air filter, custom snorkel,custom oil cooler replacement and I have 27in silverbacks. I have notice that when I go into any gear I hear the bike like it is sputtering. One I give it constant gas it runs fine. Do I need a jet kit and if so what kind


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah if you snorkeled it you'll need to adjust the jets or probably even replace them. What size snorkel did you use?


----------



## ChiefSam92 (Mar 3, 2020)

I don’t remember exactly what size. I think 1 1/2 but I do remember I got the size off of here that everybody else runs on these bikes. Whorls I have to buy a jet kit or what size would you recommend.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah you'll have to rejet, or maybe step up to a 2" to get more air... I bet it's getting too much fuel, not enough air.


----------

